# Napoleon



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Came home to find my head Roo, Napoleon dead in the backyard. Killed by a hawk. I'm very sad but proud that he died defending his flock. But now I'm looking for a gentle Roo to take over the watch. Anyone looking to rehome?

RIP Napoleon. :-(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sooo sorry EV!!! Gosh you just have had one thing after another for the past year!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Might have to cry about this one. My heart hurts. :-(


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Well that is sad. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just read about him on facebook, sorry to hear he has passed.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no! Sorry to hear. He did what he was proud to do for his human.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He did what he did for his ladies. I keep thinking should I have kept them in a cage? But they were so happy to putter around the yard. Just wish he would have had some back up. I'm not about sacrificing Roos. But I just don't feel like a cage is the answer. I'm trying to hook up with some new Roos now. Feel like the ladies are vulnerable.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry!! What about an electronic owl? Something to scare the hawks off. It will freak out the chickens, but scare the hawks, too.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

EV , sorry to hear about your boy! He was a handsome, brave fellow. I have some young Roos on Craigslist for free but Alton, NH is a little far to drive from NJ! Hope you get a good ole boy soon. Hawks will come back if they know they can get a meal . Had a hawk come back 2 days in a row for a meal. Got one both times but the second time he had a close call if you know what I mean!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking of putting them in the cage until I can get another Roo. That was my thought too and now they are vulnerable. Damn hawks are so wasteful too.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just prefer to keep mine safe in their run while I'm gone. If I'm home, then they can free-range WITH the big dog outside to supervise! It would just hurts way too much to lose one those little feathered friends. Quite often, they prefer to be in their run anyway. Its plenty roomy enough and a safe haven for them. They can go play in their house or in their run; whatever their wish may be. With the bitter cold we're getting, they are content to snuggle in their house. High of 0 for my area tomorrow. Brrrr!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well it's been in the 50's and they free range my fenced back yard. My run is small but now that I'm down to 4, 2 of which are Bantams, they can be in the small run I purchased when I first got them. I feel terrible either way. Confined, or outside. And until I get a replacement Roo, and do the quarantine, it's likely to be 2 weeks before we can start over. I have 4 days to come to terms with it all. Most frustrating is contacting people that have Roos they want to rehome and having to wait. If I could just go get someone, I would have some plan going forward. I did change my hatchery order though. Instead of Marens, I'm getting 3 female and one male Jersey Giants. See how the Hawk likes a Giant going after him. That's the best strategy I can come up with. Chickens too big to kill or carry. These bantams are cute but they are just too easy to kill. My Silkie Roo stepped right up to the job today. He's supervising everyone including me. He's got a big attitude. I miss my Napoleon.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you sending me some of those 50's temps???  Its been such a bitter winter here this year.  I know you do the best you can for your feathered babies. That's why they love you too! I just don't like seeing you be hurt. You've had enough hurt for 2012 and I want 2013 to be a happy one for you. This is a lousy way for 2013 to start.  A Jersey Giant? Boy that'll do some butt whooping damage to any ole hawk!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I lost a hen to a hawk once, sorry to hear of your loss. I would give you one of my roosters if you were closer. I put out a plastic owl, havent lost one since then.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> I lost a hen to a hawk once, sorry to hear of your loss. I would give you one of my roosters if you were closer. I put out a plastic owl, havent lost one since then.


Plastic owl. On the fence post? Send me a photo of your owl.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 2 of them EV. They haven't worked for me. =/ Biggest help I've had is Lily the German Shep and the crows that hang around here.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

The crows used to help a lot. Not sure where they have been lately. When I sit outside I hear them. Lately, not so much. Worth a try and can't be too expensive. I think the Jersey Giant solution is my best option.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> I have 2 of them EV. They haven't worked for me. =/ Biggest help I've had is Lily the German Shep and the crows that hang around here.


Hey 7chicks. We have been looking at for a big dog, and seen some German shepards. Was your hard to train, is it best to start with a pup?

EV, very sorry to hear of the loss, that is one of my biggest fears, next to the stray cats.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Doubled my flock yesterday. 5 new chickens to replace that lost Roo. Got a deal on two silkie hens and a Roo and also got a polish Roo and what looks like a Game Roo. The silkies are hand raised but those two new Roos are crazy, panicky, and bad mannered.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here they are!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

EV, So sorry to hear about your loss. That is tough! I have had hawk problems here in NJ too; I just netted a huge area off their coop. Seems to work well. I will try to attach a picture so you can see how we attached it, if you want. Looks kinda tacky but serves it's purpose. Lucky scoring some silkie hens. You are so good to rescue 3 Roos. Keep us posted!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Here they are!


Omg! I'm so jealous of your polish, he's georg! And those silkies! Lucky! Hahaha hey I got an idea..... You should make some silkie polish's then send me some eggs! Lol congrats!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be interested in sending off some eggs to see if they hatch. I put the silkies in with the group. The hen did fine. The babies are still too small. So under supervision, but separated at night. Everyone visited the new guys in cages. There was lots and lots of talking. 

At first the polish was attacking me - until he understood that I'm the guy that brings food water and goodies. Suddenly now they let me put dishes in the cages. Tomorrow, I attempt to clean cages. I hope I don't have crazy Roos running around my basement tomorrow.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Visiting................


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow EV ! What a great looking bunch of chickens! Love the Silkies and the Polish! 
Love the chickens in the house concept! Wish I could have all mine in the house!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are temporarily in the basement. Have to keep the group safe, the babies warm and the new crazy Roos under control until they're tame. What a week end!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad you found some new additions.  They look so happy & healthy! Yay for EV!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Jim said:


> Hey 7chicks. We have been looking at for a big dog, and seen some German shepards. Was your hard to train, is it best to start with a pup?
> 
> EV, very sorry to hear of the loss, that is one of my biggest fears, next to the stray cats.


Mine is a german/lab mix but mostly german. She was a shelter rescue dog that was 15 months old when I got her. (7 yrs ago this October.) Had been abused so it was quite a road to get her to stop the submissive peeing. Put her in dog training classes to build her confidence up. Helped her but I was not impressed with the people running the program. Not exactly professional or all that kind some of them. She's been the most trainable dog I have ever had for teaching tricks etc. Good attention span for the most part. Food motivated. Problem is that she is also a major runner! Cannot have her outside without being on a leash or on a tie-out at all times. She gets loose, she's gone. Miserable for me when I want so bad to be able to run around the yard with her playing and throw the ball furter than tie-out length. Her mother was a runner and had Lily run with her. I didn't know Lily's history when I got her. I found all that out the following end of May when by chance I ran into one of the shelter volunteers who knew Lily well. The background for Lily she shared was gold for me. Info I really should have had in the beginning to make handling and caring for Lily easier. For example, not saying "good girl" to her. Previous abusive owners called her Girl for a name. No why wonder she peed when I'd tell her what a good girl she was or what a nice girl. I had no clue! Once I knew that little detail, boy did that make a huge difference in how Lily behaved around us!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to see they are getting along just fine so fast.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks 7chicks. Our last big girl was also a Shepard mix, the kids found her after a storm, and we never found her owner, was strange as she was well trained. Thing is, she tore up a door trying to get inside after a storm, we learned fast, she did not like being outside, most likely why she was "lost", after they, we put in doggie door, she never made a mess in the house, but was very alpha female..


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

SO sorry to hear about your loss EV ! I have had quite a few chickens lost to hawks. I wouldn't mind as much if they took the carcass with them and made use of it, but my hens are too big to carry away. I have had many encounters with harriers, red-tailed and even golden eagles. Some up close and personal encounters!!

Recently I have had harriers swooping down and freaking the flock out. They go into full lock down and hide mode, but I haven't lost anyone in awhile. I think the harriers are hunting song birds at my bird feeder that is in a tree over the chicken run area.

The best thing to do is have a good hiding place. The chickens will see the hawk and they can send up the warning and run and hide. I am surrounded by pine trees and the hens run under the coop and under the trees and into the elderberries and raspberry patches that border my front yard. Maybe have an area in your yard that is covered with shade cloth or a patio covering so they have a good hiding place.

I love those photos of everyone checking each other out! I'm glad to hear things are going good for you. Losing chickens hurts, and it hurts bad. It's tough because you do get very attached to them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your good words and good wishes! The new chickens are fun and keeping me very very busy. Those new Silkie babies still peep. They perch on my hand and cuddled in my lap. It's quite amazing and unexpected. I have bushes in my yard that I can expand on to give them more cover. And the trees I planted last year will also add some cover. My other thought was corn. I'd like to do that anyway, and a little corn field will give them a temporary place to play. Also, with my gardening class, it's a good year to start that. I also ordered a Jersey Giant Roo that will be available to these other tough Roos I just got. The three should be an effective team. I also have some Silkie Roos but I don't take them seriously. So my little flock is growing and I'm happy with my additions. Still miss Napoleon's gentle ways but I'm working with the young guns and they are responding to me so I see some promise. They certainly like treats. Lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Thanks for your good words and good wishes! The new chickens are fun and keeping me very very busy. Those new Silkie babies still peep. They perch on my hand and cuddled in my lap. It's quite amazing and unexpected. I have bushes in my yard that I can expand on to give them more cover. And the trees I planted last year will also add some cover. My other thought was corn. I'd like to do that anyway, and a little corn field will give them a temporary place to play. Also, with my gardening class, it's a good year to start that. I also ordered a Jersey Giant Roo that will be available to these other tough Roos I just got. The three should be an effective team. I also have some Silkie Roos but I don't take them seriously. So my little flock is growing and I'm happy with my additions. Still miss Napoleon's gentle ways but I'm working with the young guns and they are responding to me so I see some promise. They certainly like treats. Lol


I do know how you feel. My darling George died (natural causes) four-ish years ago. I still miss him. His brother Pepper lived another year, and then fathered four boys the year he died. Two of the boys are dead ringers for daddy Pepper and Uncle George. Hamish is my Pepper look alike, but his behavior is just like George. He lets me pick him up and we have little moments sitting on the front porch.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My darling Hamish.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well he passes knowing you loved him.. Don't feel bad it's part of nature EV  happens to all of us


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What breed is Hammish? He looks a lot like the new guy.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone on Facebook, I think the waterer person, showed a crow on a fencepost. Said they move it around every few days and it not only keeps the hawks away, it attracts more crows. Which keep hawks away. Just a thought! 

Ok, it was The Chicken Fountain, and here is what they said: _A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was having trouble with some hawks hanging around the coop. There were actually three of them but two seem to be here all the time. Many of you suggested that crows would scare off the hawks as well as a number of great suggestions. I'm not sure why but we rarely have any crows around here.
I went to our local sporting goods store and purchased a crow decoy for $7.99. I attached it to the post on our fence which is about 30 feet from the coop. After about a week of it being on the fence I think it may have done the trick! Not only are the hawks now gone there are several crows that are now hang around our barn as backup! 
Not sure if it was the decoy or not but it's the only thing I have done different and it seems to have solved the problem!_


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great advice! I'll try anything.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> What breed is Hammish? He looks a lot like the new guy.


Hamish is a Delaware. The boys are BIG, he is twice the size of the hens. They have barring at the neck and the tail feathers and he has flecking throughout his body, just like his daddy Pepper. That's how Pepper got his name, his flecking looked like black pepper on potato soup.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gorgeous boys Roslyn & EV!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Does my Lance look like a Delaware to you? Seems to fit your description.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

No he doesn't, he seems to be smaller for one thing. And his black is more stripey than fleckels. The Delaware will have a distinctive striped tail like a barred rock on his tail feathers. This is a photo of my Darling George. He has the light markings on his neck and the barring on his tail with very little flecking through is under feathers. The second photo is of Pepper, Hamish's father. He has more flecking through his body than George. All of them are a good 9 or 10 pounds. They are big boys. Behind Pepper is Reuben, he had a beetle green tail (like a barred rock) and that is considered undesirable in Delawares.

There is something about Lance's shape that reminds me of a breed, but I can't think of it. Naturally it's going to bug me, so I'll have to look at chicken photos today to try to figure it out. The one downfall of reading as much as I do is I can't always remember WHERE I read something. Maybe turning 45 had something to do with it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the Delaware from Storeys. I was happy to think he was a Delaware, but I agree he looks more like a game breed. He's very tall and thin but that might change after living with me. His conditions were a little rough where he came from.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh he's gorgeous Roslyn!!! Just simply gorgeous!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> This is the Delaware from Storeys. I was happy to think he was a Delaware, but I agree he looks more like a game breed. He's very tall and thin but that might change after living with me. His conditions were a little rough where he came from.


I just caught up with y'all. so comforting to read this whole thread. I'm away for two weeks and housekeeper sent sad hawk news. that sucker gets his beautiful, awful self around!
we do have brush shelter and we do have crows, so don't know how he got my Cherry Rooster. guess ill find out more when I get home. but I'm thinking About netting!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lance is starting to get more yellow as he gets cleaner?!? Anyway, Delaware?


----------

